# Was ist die Formula K10 Bremse



## Pazi12345 (19. Juni 2017)

Hallo,
Ich habe ein kleines problem.
Also so wie ich mitbekommenhabe gibt es keine Formula K10 Bremse und jetzt ist meine Frage was das für ein modell ist da ich neue Bremsbelege brauche.


----------



## Raymond12 (20. Juni 2017)

Ein bisschen gehässig, aber trotzdem hilfreich:
http://www.igfd.org/?q=formula+k10


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 291825 (21. Juni 2017)

eine K10 gibt und gab es nie.
es handelt sich hierbei um eine *K18*, welche oftmals fälschlicher Weise als K10 gedeutet wird.

Edit: in alle ORO-Modelle (K18,K24; Bianco, Puro) passen die entsprechenden Beläge für "ORO"


----------



## Raymond12 (21. Juni 2017)

Bemerkenswert gute Forenarbeit der Firma Formula.


----------



## Chris1968 (21. Juni 2017)

Pazi12345 schrieb:


> jetzt ist meine Frage was das für ein modell ist da ich neue Bremsbelege brauche.


Is' doch egal. Ich würde es an Deiner Stelle mit neuen Bremsbelägen versuchen.


----------

